# سؤال لأخانا الأستاذ المهدى بكر ؟



## فتحى الفرماوى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ذكرت حضرتك تركيبة منعم ومعطر الملابس ولى عندكم بعض الإستفسارات بارك الله فيك ؟[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]أخى أكرمك البارى أنا اخوك فتحى من المحلة الكبرى عندى محل للمنظفات فتحته[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قريبا وأريد منك أخى أن تدلنى على الآتى فى تركيبة حضرتك لإنى بينطلب منى داونى يكون كويس ورائحته جيدة ويكون سعره مش غالى فأرجوا ألا أثقل عليك بأسئلتى هذه فربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك فو الله انا لما أرشدنى احد الإخوة الى هذا المنتدى ثم سجلت فيه وتابعت موضوعاتك دعوت الله لك فى جهدك ونفعك لإخوانك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] سؤالى أخى الكريم :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 1_لما أذهب الى محلات الكيماويات لأشترى منها عجينة (السوفتى) هل فى منها انواع فى السوق ام انها كلها واحد اقصد هل هناك منها محلى ومستورد او هناك منها مثلا خامة بسعر وخامة اخرى بسعر ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] فإذا كان هناك اى من ذلك فارجوا منك اخى ان تذكر لى اى نوع اشترى من عجينة السوفتى اسمها التجارى ؟ ومنشأها إن أمكن ؟ ووصفها إن أمكن ؟ وهل هى على شكل العجينة فعلا أم أنها بودرة ويقال لها عجينة ؟ [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]2_ قلت أخى الكريم أنه [/FONT]**لعمل 11 كيلو منعم.......يحضر 5 لتر ماءساخن ويتماذابة فيه 1 كيلو من عجينة السوفتى مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام الامتزاج والذوبان*

*[FONT=&quot]الماء الساخن أخى هل يفضل انه يكون مغلى أم انه ماء ساخن فقط أقصد ماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] دافى ؟ وهل توضع العجينة أولا فى الإناء الصاج او الحلة اللتى سأسخن فيها الماء ثم أصب عليها الماء واسخنهم مع بعض او اغليهم مع بعض مع التقليب أى هل ينفع أسخن هذه العجينة وأغليها فى اناء صاج على النار ولا أسخن الماء ثم أضعه فى[/FONT]* البستيلة او البرميل البلاستيك ثم أدوب فيه العجينة مع التقليب الجيد وهل يكون الماء الساخن هو اللذى يوضع اولا فى الجردل البلاستيك ثم ادوب فيه العجينة ام اضع العجينة اولا فى الجردل البلاستيك ثم اصب عليها الماء الساخن ؟

أرجوا التفصيل فى هذه النقطة بالتحديد أخى جزاك الله خيرا ؟



*[FONT=&quot]3_ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قلت أخى الكريم أنه [/FONT]**بعد ذلك يضاف 5 لتر ماء بارد مع التقليب الجيد ويترك حتى يبرد تماما ثم يضاف اليه العطر واللون والمادة الحافظة........*

*ماهو العطر المفضل للداونى وخاصة ان هناك ناس بيسألونى عن عطر الداونى انهم عاوزين داونى سائل بريحة عطر الشركة ؟ اسمه التجارى ان أمكن ؟ والمقدار الذى يوضع منه على تركيبة حضرتك ؟ وكيفية وضعه ؟وترتيبه فى الوضع هل يوضع قبل اللون أم بعد اضافة اللون ؟*

* وكذلك بالنسبة لللون ؟ انا اريد ان اضع لون زى داونى الشركة اللى هو اللون السماوى ؟ فما هو اسم هذا اللون التجارى ؟ وآى مقدار أضع منه على التركيبة كى يعطينى هذا اللون ؟ * وهل هو بودرة أم صبغة ؟* وكيفية وضعه ؟*

*وماهى المادة الحافظة اللتى توضع ؟ اسمها التجارى ان امكن ؟ والمقدار منها ؟ وكيفية وضعها ؟*


*4_ قلت أخى الكريم أنه **يضاف 25 جرام من حامض الخليك اواوكساليك اسيد...........واهمية ذلك هو اعطاء المنعم حموضة قليلة......لان معظم انواع مساحيق الغسيل قلوية الوسط وهذا يؤدى الى بهتان اللون وقلة النعومة........ وعند استعمال المنعم فى الشطفة الاخيرة فأنه يزيل اثر المساحيق لكونه حامضى الوسط فيكسب الملابس الوان زاهية ونعومة*
* يمكن اضافة مغلظ للداونى مثل التايلوز........ايضا ممكن اضافة مثبت للعطر حوالى 10 جرام فقط وهو يسمى "كاتو" "katoo"*

*[FONT=&quot]ما هو الاسم التجارى لحامض الخليك أو اوكساليك اسيد ؟ وايهما الأفضل ؟ وكيفية وضعه ؟ وترتيبه فى الوضع هنا فى التركيبة ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ماهو المقدار الذى يوضع من التايلوز ؟ هذا انا اعرفه لإنى بضعه على الصابون احيانا ولكن هنا ما هى كيفية وضعه ؟ وما هو ترتيبه فى وضعه يعنى هل يوضع اولا مع الماء ام اخيرا ام ماذا ؟ وهل بيتم تخميره فى قليل من الصودا زى طريقة وضعه فى الصابون ام اننى بخمره فى الماء فقط ؟ وما هو مقدار التايلوز ان كان سيخمر فى الماء وماهو مقدار الماء الذى سيخمر فيه التايلوز ؟ وهل سيخمر خارجيا أم انه يرش فى التركيبة ويخمر فيها ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] كيفية وضع المثبت اللى هو الكاتو ؟ وترتيبه فى الوضع ؟ وهل هذا هو اسمه التجارى ؟[/FONT]*




واخيرا 

*[FONT=&quot]اعلم اننى قد اثقلت عليك أخى الكريم ولكن اخى بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فانا محتاج لهذه المعلومات ضرورى فى اسرع وقت لإنه مطلوب منى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] وجزاك الله خيرا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] أخوك : فتحى[/FONT]*​


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجوا الإهتمام أخى الحبيب الأستاذ المهدى بكر بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك آمين


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (13 نوفمبر 2009)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ذكرت حضرتك تركيبة منعم ومعطر الملابس ولى عندكم بعض الإستفسارات بارك الله فيك ؟[/FONT]*​
> 
> ...


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
يا استاذنا العزيز
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## mazen222 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

وين رد المهندس مهدى بكر على الاسئله القيمه مع انى لم ارى موضوع استاذ مهدى ولكنى اثناء التصنيع تواجهنى مشاكل مشابهه وحيره 
انا شايف انه اقتبس المشاركه لكن مافيش رد (ممكن يكون عيب عندى انا 
وشكرى للجميع
وياريت يبقى فيه اجابه على الاسئله دى لان الهدف المنشود هو المصلحه العامه والافاده


----------



## elkemia (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mazen222 قال:


> وين رد المهندس مهدى بكر على الاسئله القيمه مع انى لم ارى موضوع استاذ مهدى ولكنى اثناء التصنيع تواجهنى مشاكل مشابهه وحيره
> انا شايف انه اقتبس المشاركه لكن مافيش رد (ممكن يكون عيب عندى انا
> وشكرى للجميع
> وياريت يبقى فيه اجابه على الاسئله دى لان الهدف المنشود هو المصلحه العامه والافاده


 
اية يا عم صح النوم
الأجابة موجودة باللون الأحمر على الأسئلة 
والراجل مجاوب على الأسئلة كلها​


----------



## elkemia (15 سبتمبر 2010)

وبالمناسبة انا رفعتلك كام موضوع من مواضيع
المهندس /المهدى بكر اللى ممكن تستفيد بيها فى المنظفات
ومعاهم موضوع الداونى شوفته ولا لسة​


----------



## mazen222 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

elkemia قال:


> وبالمناسبة انا رفعتلك كام موضوع من مواضيع
> المهندس /المهدى بكر اللى ممكن تستفيد بيها فى المنظفات
> ومعاهم موضوع الداونى شوفته ولا لسة​



ايه ده دا انا كنت نايم بجد وانا عمال اعمل refresh للصفحه
اصل انا بحسبه عمل اقتباس للمشاركه من غير ما يرد وده على اساس انى انا شايف الاطار بتاع المشاركه موجود والموضوع كمان فيه الوان فانا بحسبه اقتبس الموضوع زى ماهو وماردش
وبجد الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه والله الف شكر 
انا كمان بقول ايه ده المواضيع دى كانت فين انما الموضوع كان فى )to up)
الف شكر والله على المتابعه 
وانت شكلك بتفهم فى الكيمياء اعملنا تركيبه بقى تفوقنا شويه بدل ما احنا قاعدين نايمين كده
دمت بالف خير


----------



## عبدالمعزالسيد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا غاااااااااااااااالى تسلم ايديك بسى عايز اعرف انا سمعت عن عجينة جاهرة سوفت بتتعمل على البادر هل الكلام ده صحيح يا ريت ترد عليا وبيقولو ان سعرها عالى الكيلو بيعمل 200 لتر سعر الكيلو 120 جنيه هل الكلام ده صحيح ارجو الرد


----------



## fsherman (21 أبريل 2013)

طريقة عمل الزهرة السائلة المعطرة ...


----------



## Alshahed (10 مايو 2013)

جعل لك الله المعلومات الى تفيد بها الناس فى ميزان حسناتك يا مهندسنا الكريم المهدى بكر


----------



## winges (9 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس المهدى بكر​


----------

